# Recopie d'écran vers Apple TV avec Mavericks



## ducati33 (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J' aurai une question pour les possesseur d' Apple Tv, avec la recopie de l' écran de Maverick avait vous la possibilité de lire un dvd ( d' un Imac ayant un superdrive vers l' Apple Tv ) ?

Et si c ' est le cas ça marche bien ?


Merci pour retour.


----------



## Rimtape (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas encore d'Apple TV, mais logiquement, si le logo AirPlay est présent, ça devrait aller.


----------

